# Motor Mounts (LS2) WTF...



## alcantar83 (Aug 18, 2009)

**WHERE CAN I FIND REPLACEMENT MM's???**

I was Changing my oil the other day and noticed the dvr side MM busted and leaked all over the skid plate. Ive looked every where, does anyone know where I can find replacement mounts?? I'm trying to avoid dealer price $190+ tax (each)....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think TeamSCSS sales some or try MarylandSpeed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've read mixed things about poly mounts and vibrations. I'd stick with OEM.


----------



## alcantar83 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thnx for the help!! I would like somthing simular to factory, not sure how I feel about any added engine vibration. But I found some nice ones on Maryland Speed- built by TeamSCSS. 

Chassis & Suspension : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Neither of those really do much to 'avoid dealer price'. And both of those are poly. The 'standard' ones are only about $20 a pair less than OEM while they're on 'sale'. Normally they're both more than OEM purchased at GM Parts Direct.


----------



## alcantar83 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats a little better, GM Parts Direct has them for $110 ea. Beats the local dealer price for $187 ea. Thanks!!


----------

